# Glasaale: Wissenschaftler schauen, was aus dem Bestand wird



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Dem Aalbestand geht es schlecht. Deshalb versucht der Mensch, *bei der Erhaltung der Art zu helfen*.





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Schlosssee sei wie einige weitere Gewässer in Brandenburg ideal für eine Bestandsaufnahme eines EU-geförderten Projektes, da der See keine Zu- und Abläufe habe.



Wie wird einem Fisch, der zur Arterhaltung in die Sargassosee abwandern muss, geholfen, wenn er in Gewässer besetzt wird aus denen er nicht abwandern kann????


----------



## Blueser (1. Juli 2020)

Es ging in diesem Test eher darum, herauszufinden, wie viele Tiere aus dem Besatz überleben. Das kann man eben nur in einem abgeschlossenen Lebensraum. Die Erkenntnisse daraus sind dann auch auf andere Lebensräume mit Zugang zum Meer bei Besatzmaßnahmen anwendbar.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo Fishhawk,

ich denke, dass das Gewässer extra ausgesucht wurde, um die Glasaalentwicklung, das Wachstum, die Ernährung und Sterblichkeit zu erforschen. Da nur ein Teil der Aale markiert wurde, wäre es für die Forschung wohl unvorteilhaft, wenn einige Aale aus dem Gewässer abwandern würden. Aber ich kenne das Projekt nicht. Da müsste dann jemand vom Institut mal was zu sagen oder man schaut mal auf deren Internetseite, ob man weitere Informationen über das Projekt erhält.

Beste Grüße
Jesco


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2020)

*Die weltweite Aalpopulation scheint sich zu erholen :









						Glasaal – Ein Aufstieg wie lange nicht! - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Zahlt sich die Konsequenz der Aalmanagementpläne nun aus? 2020 ist ein großartiges Jahr für die Glasaalwanderung. Solche Mengen an jungen Aalen haben...




					www.dafv.de
				



*


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2020)

Das freut mich sehr. Und Petra hat daran wohl den geringsten Anteil am (vorsichtigen) Erfolg ...


----------



## exstralsunder (15. Juli 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das freut mich sehr. Und Petra hat daran wohl den geringsten Anteil am (vorsichtigen) Erfolg ...



Nee diesmal wars Corinna.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (15. Juli 2020)

*Eine andere Frage wäre auch bei dem Thema einmal zu ergründen. Warum genau im Mündungsbereich von einem großen Flusssystem, für nen Appel und nen Ei Reusenscheine bis zum "get no" ausgegeben werden. Das ausgebende Amt, laut meinem Kenntnisstand, sich aber weder an Besatzmaßnahmen beteiligt oder diese fördert. Damit werden alle geförderten oder in Eigenleistung erbrachten Maßnahmen für ein geringen Profit torpediert. Alle Vereine die sich ehrenamtlich einsetzen um die Rückwanderrate laichreifer Aale zu erhöhen und somit dem Bestandsrückgang des Aals entgegenzuwirken werden damit ja quasi "ad absurdum" geführt. Wenn man hier so den Fluss runter fährt und rechts und links eigentlich kein Platz mehr ist zum Reusen legen, weil schon besetzt und dies auch in den Nebenarmen so ist ,wundert man sich schon ein wenig. 

Wir besetzen ca. 270 Kilogramm vorgestreckte Aale(8-10gr) und 20 kg Glasaale in unseren Gewässern und hoffen das es trotzdem sehr viele durch den privaten Reusendschungel ins Meer schaffen. Ohne Reusen wäre die Rückwanderrate ins Meer bestimmt deutlich höher und hier rede ich nicht von Berufsfischern, um das klar zu stellen, die beteiligen sich sehr gut an den arterhaltenden Maßnahmen.

Auch die Kraftwerksbetreiber ausser der Letzte im Bunde haben sich mit der Thematik umfassend beschäftigt und ein Schutzsystem den sogenannten Migromaten erfunden, der das Verhalten der Aale in flusswasserdurchströmten Becken überwacht. Wenn die gehälterten Fische messbar aktiver werden, wird an den Laufwasserkraftwerken ein Alarm ausgelöst, der das vollautomatische Turbinenmanagement in Gang setzt.„Hierbei wird die landseitige Turbine jeder Anlage gedrosselt, während die Laufschaufeln der anderen Turbinen soweit wie möglich geöffnet werden. So können sich die Flussaale mit der Hauptströmung treiben lassen und die Hindernisse unverletzt passieren. *


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juli 2020)

Ich schätze, es gehr hier um die bremische Unterweser.

Und um Amtsfischer K.B.

Also als Gastangler muss man sich am Aal-Management-Plan der EU beteiligen, indem man unter der Nennung eines persönlichen Codes ,

die gefangenen ( geangelten ) Aale jährlich penibel melden soll ( auf der Seite des Amtsfischers )

Müssen Reusenfischer nicht auch den Fang dokumentieren?!

Bin gerade etwas erstaunt - apropos Nennung der Fänge  - wie sieht es mit den sogn. Stockanglern aus?

Diese Angler sollten den WEITAUS größeren Anteil der angler bilden im Vgl. zu den Gastkarten - müssen denn die Stockangler gar nicht dokumentieren? 

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2020)

Ein wirklich wichtiges Foschungsprojekt, aber schon viele Jahrzehnte überfällig. Aale werden nicht be- sondern nur umgesetzt und das ist durch den Fang und ggf. den zweitklassigen Besatzort im Süßwasser mit großen Verlusten verknüpft. 13 Jahre nach dem EU-Aalmanagementplan wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob das Umsetzen von Glasaalen aus den Mündungen in unsere Flüsse einen positiven oder negativen Effekt auf den Bestand hat.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo miteinander,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> wissen wir immer noch nicht, ob das Umsetzen von Glasaalen aus den Mündungen in unsere Flüsse einen positiven oder negativen Effekt auf den Bestand hat.



naja, eine gewisse Erkenntnis haben wir in dieser Frage schon. Bekanntlich kommt der Aal natürlicher Weise im Donauflusssystem nicht vor. Es wird aber seit sehr langer Zeit mit Glasaalen besetzt und diese Aale wachsen ab. In so weit kann man eindeutig sagen , dass es was bringt. Wie viel es dann bringt, darüber kann man spekulieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von denen kommt fast keiner bis ins schwarze Meer, wo für die Aale die Reise schon zu Ende ist, deutsche Donauaale werden in Österreich geschreddert.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2020)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das die Fische abwachsen ist ja nicht ziel der Sache. Dann könnte man die auch in Betonbecken setzen und füttern. Das Ziel wäre ja den Bestand zu stabilisieren bzw die Reproduktionsrate zu erhöhen. Das geht aber nur, wenn die gesetzten Aale sich auch wieder fortpflanzen. Somit könnte man den Aalbesatz ins Donausystem eher als Negativbeispiel nennen, weil sich von diesen Tieren fast keine fortpflanzen werden ... und der Schluss von diesem "Erfolg" auf andere Umsatzmaßnahmen ist schwer. Die benötigte Größe wäre wieviele umgesetzte Aale wandern ab und laichen im Gegensatz zu frei aufgestiegenen Tieren.
Groetjes


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass der Transport  der Glasaale in die Flussoberläufe und das dortige Aussetzen als solches funktioniert. Es wäre ja rein theoretisch denkbar, dass die (Glas-)Aale das nicht vertragen. Mehr nicht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (16. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich schätze, es gehr hier um die bremische Unterweser.
> 
> Und um Amtsfischer K.B.
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich geht es um diesen Bereich. Ein Stockangler der keine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen muss füllt auch keine Fangmeldungen aus bzw. muss sich an Fangbeschränkungen halten. Es geht aber nicht um den Berufsfischer dort das ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht um den mittleren und großen Weserschein wird in Bremehaven ausgestellt und berechtigt den Inhaber folgendes Fanggerät einzusetzen:

Die folgenden Fanggeräte sind für *jede* Art Ihres Erlaubnisscheins zulässig: 5 Handangeln,1 Podder (Piere), 1 Senke

Für die *Mittlere Karte* sind zusätzlich zulässig: 4 Garnreusen, Bügelhöhe bis 50 cm, *oder* 2 Garnreusen, Bügelhöhe bis 100 cm


Für die *Große Karte* sind zusätzlich zulässig: 20 Aalreusen (Kunststoffkörbe) *oder* 10 Garnreusen, Bügelhöhe bis 50 cm, *oder* 5 Garnreusen, Bügelhöhe bis 100 cm, 1 Hamen mit max. 2 m Kantenlänge, Baumkurren für den Krabbenfang in der Hobbyfischerei nur bei Bootslänge unter 8 m, Baumkurrenlänge max. 3 m bei einer Kurre, 4 m gesamt bei mehreren Kurren

Der Große Schein kostet im Vergleich nix(einmal Volltanken ist teurer), dem entsprechend ist die Unterweser zugepflastert mit Reusen in denen dann genau die relevanten Blankaale landen für die die ganzen Förderprojekte gemacht werden!

So nächste Frage geben die Fänger alles genau an .. sicher nicht  da wird dann ja nachgehakt wo die ganzen Fische die so belastet sind hin gehen. Der Verkauf wäre ja verboten wenn man sich die Pfos,-Dioxin usw. Belastung anschaut. Verzehrempfehlung für 60Kg Körpergewicht sind 200-300gr in 15 Wochen.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Juli 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Das die Fische abwachsen ist ja nicht ziel der Sache. Dann könnte man die auch in Betonbecken setzen und füttern. Das Ziel wäre ja den Bestand zu stabilisieren bzw die Reproduktionsrate zu erhöhen. Das geht aber nur, wenn die gesetzten Aale sich auch wieder fortpflanzen. Somit könnte man den Aalbesatz ins Donausystem eher als Negativbeispiel nennen, weil sich von diesen Tieren fast keine fortpflanzen werden ... und der Schluss von diesem "Erfolg" auf andere Umsatzmaßnahmen ist schwer. Die benötigte Größe wäre wieviele umgesetzte Aale wandern ab und laichen im Gegensatz zu frei aufgestiegenen Tieren.
> Groetjes



Beim Aal ist es richtig kompliziert, da wir Fische nur um- und nicht züchten und be-setzen.
Es gibt einige mehr oder weniger gut gesicherte Annahmen, mit denen man den Besatz begründet.
Das Umsetzen macht nur Sinn, wenn es in den Flussdeltas einen Überschuss an Glasaalen gibt, den man abschöpfen kann. Aufgrund der Verbauung stimmt das für viele Flüsse. Die Glasaale sammeln sich vor den Staustufen.
Der ursprüngliche Lebensraum ist durch den Besatz wieder zugänglich, stimmt auch.
Die Aale steigen ab und pflanzen sich in größerer Zahl fort, als hätte man die Glasaale in den Mündungen gelassen - unbewiesen und fragwürdig.

Beim Glasaalfang werden viele Fische zerquetscht, das ist der erste Verlustpunkt. Im Süßwasser ist der Befall mit dem Schwimmblasenwurm deutlich stärker als im Brackwasser. Aale aus größeren deutschen Flüssen sind quasi durchwegs so hoch mit Schadstoffen belastet, dass an der Fruchtbarkeit ernsthaft gezweifelt wird. Je nach Gewässer ist die Kondition von Aalen aus reinem Süßwasser eher schlechter als die der Brackwasser und Küstenaale. Besatz oberhalb von Kraftwerken führt beim Abstieg zu hohen Verlusten in Turbinen.

Falls das Aale umsetzen dem Aal unterm Strich überhaupt nutzt, ist der Effekt mit zunehmender Entfernung zur Mündung, Anzahl der Staustufen, Kormorane, Fischer und Schadstoffe irgendwann aufgewogen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Die weltweite Aalpopulation scheint sich zu erholen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Witz des Tages...
Corona hat es gezeigt, wie viel Raubbau sonst betrieben wird, nun war es durch die Beschränkungen nicht möglich zu fischen/zu vermarkten also konnten die Glasaale auch ungehindert wandern, dass sich da irgendwas verbessert hat, da träumt man von aber das war es dann auch...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Der Witz des Tages...
> Corona hat es gezeigt, wie viel Raubbau sonst betrieben wird, nun war es durch die Beschränkungen nicht möglich zu fischen/zu vermarkten also konnten die Glasaale auch ungehindert wandern, dass sich da irgendwas verbessert hat, da träumt man von aber das war es dann auch...




Musst auch lesen  den Artikel, Lui. 
Da steht:
" Seit 2011 ist ein positiver Trend beim Glasaal-Aufkommen an den europäischen Küsten zu verzeichnen.  "

Außerdem ist die Meldung schon vom April und bezieht sich auf Zahlen von vor Corinna.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Juli 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Musst auch lesen  den Artikel, Lui.
> Da steht:
> " Seit 2011 ist ein positiver Trend beim Glasaal-Aufkommen an den europäischen Küsten zu verzeichnen.  "
> 
> Außerdem ist die Meldung schon vom April und bezieht sich auf Zahlen von vor Corinna.




Ändert nix an meiner Aussage, gelesen wurde der Artikel, selbst der Anstieg der Glasaale bringt nix bei unseren Flussverbauungen und wie gesagt 2020 wird dann ein Jahr des Rekords für den Aufstieg, nur eben alleine aus dem Grund, dass mal quasi so gut wie alle ungehindert durchkamen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> und wie gesagt 2020 wird dann ein Jahr des Rekords für den Aufstieg, nur eben alleine aus dem Grund, dass mal quasi so gut wie alle ungehindert durchkamen...




Das wird dann im Bericht für 2021 sicherlich so stehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juli 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Tatsächlich geht es um diesen Bereich. Ein Stockangler der keine Sachkundeprüfung ablegen muss füllt auch keine Fangmeldungen aus bzw. muss sich an Fangbeschränkungen halten. Es geht aber nicht um den Berufsfischer dort das ist ein anderes Thema. Es geht um den mittleren und großen Weserschein wird in Bremehaven ausgestellt und berechtigt den Inhaber folgendes Fanggerät einzusetzen:
> 
> Die folgenden Fanggeräte sind für *jede* Art Ihres Erlaubnisscheins zulässig: 5 Handangeln,1 Podder (Piere), 1 Senke
> 
> ...




Dann bleibt noch die Frage, was der sogn. "Hobbyfischer", der mal angenommen seine 20 Plastikreusen/Körbe legt

mit dem Fang von *hunderten?!* Aalen pro Saison so anstellen darf.

Was passiert mit den vielen ( kleinen ) Aalen ?

Zum Eigenbedarf geht ja nicht bei der Menge - dürfen die verkauft werden oder sind "Verwendungszwecke / Verwendungsverbote" zu erfüllen?

Darf der Aal bspw. als Lebendbesatz in Stillgewässer verkauft werden?

Gibt es ein Verkaufsverbot wegen der angeblich zu hohen Dioxinwerte , wenn der "Hobby-Fischer" den Aal zum Verzehr anbieten will?

Hört sich Alles sehr merkwürdig an, wenn ich als Gastangler meine handvoll Aale zwingend dokumentieren soll ???!!!!

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Verzehrempfehlung für 60Kg Körpergewicht



Kurzes OT, werden bei dem Gewicht die Beine nicht mit gewogen?
Was für eine unrealistische Angabe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juli 2020)

Eine Anfrage beim bremer Senator ergab keine signifikant erhöhte / schädliche Belastung von Weseraal aus der bremischen Unterweser.

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (16. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Eine Anfrage beim bremer Senator ergab keine signifikant erhöhte / schädliche Belastung von Weseraal aus der bremischen Unterweser.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> R.S.



Ja datt ist ganz klar  haben die denn gesagt das die Aale getestet wurden  Die Email hätte ich gerne so schwarz auf weiss mit der Aussage.

Also die Aale in der Oberweser sind belastet und zwar nicht zu knapp und unten sind es andere Fische und anderes Wasser und Sediment ... ja jaa wenn man nun 
angenommen testen würde (wird nie passieren). Dann müsste man ja eine Verzehrempfehlung ausgeben, der Berufsfischer müsste sich selbst beproben und die Hobbyfischer die mit 20 Reusen ja offiziell nur 3 Aale fangen, dürften das auch nicht mehr .. Arbeit in der Behörde  und keiner dürfte irgendwas verkaufen... Testergebnis? negativ !

@Beine... es soll auch zierliche Personen geben also bei 120 kg darf man laut Laves dann 400gr-600gr Aal in 15 Wochen zu sich nehmen ohne ein Krebsrisiko.
Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden ich würde kein Weseraal verzehren wollen da gibts genug unbelastete Gewässer. Achso ich vergesse ja in Bremen ist das nicht so  sieht man auch immer im Fernsehen Extra3 etc.

Hier übrigends ein Link zu offiziellen Messdaten und der Verzehrempfehlung:
https://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/...tung-in-fischen-aus-niedersachsen-188613.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> Ja datt ist ganz klar  haben die denn gesagt das die Aale getestet wurden  Die Email hätte ich gerne so schwarz auf weiss mit der Aussage.
> 
> Also die Aale in der Oberweser sind belastet und zwar nicht zu knapp und unten sind es andere Fische und anderes Wasser und Sediment ... ja jaa wenn man nun
> angenommen testen würde (wird nie passieren). Dann müsste man ja eine Verzehrempfehlung ausgeben, der Berufsfischer müsste sich selbst beproben und die Hobbyfischer die mit 20 Reusen ja offiziell nur 3 Aale fangen, dürften das auch nicht mehr .. Arbeit in der Behörde  und keiner dürfte irgendwas verkaufen... Testergebnis? negativ !
> ...



Ja und?  Eine Verzehrsempfehlung ist kein Vermarktungsverbot.
Wenn Dir empfohlen wird , dass Du dir den Hintern nicht mehr abwischen sollst, was tust Du dann ?
Falls die Empfehlung überhaupt bei dir ankommt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Juli 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ja und?  Eine Verzehrsempfehlung ist kein Vermarktungsverbot.
> Wenn Dir empfohlen wird , dass Du dir den Hintern nicht mehr abwischen sollst, was tust Du dann ?
> Falls die Empfehlung überhaupt bei dir ankommt.



Also bei den Werten, von denen hier die Rede ist (https://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblat...ine-fische-aus-elbe-oste-und-co-essen_a166196), gehe ich davon aus, dass eine Vermarkung durch das geltende Lebensmittelrecht ausgeschlossen wäre.


----------



## Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen (19. Juli 2020)

*Naja die Verzehrempfehlung für Hobbyangler ist das was anderes, aber wie schon gesagt die Vermarktung von belasteten Lebensmitteln ist nach der Lebensmittelverordnung verboten. Ob man sich das nun selbst unbedingt reinpfeifen will ist ja eine eigene Entscheidung die jeder mit sich ausmachen muss/kann. Aber das an unwissende Verbraucher zu verkaufen bzw. nicht an den Fisch zu schreiben der ist belastet ebend nicht. In NRW wurde die Vermarktung und der kommeruzielle Fang der Fische verboten, aus dem gleichen Flussystem. In Niedersachsen ziert man sich da etwas drum 
*


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juli 2020)

Gewässerwart.SFV-Bremen schrieb:


> *Naja die Verzehrempfehlung für Hobbyangler ist das was anderes, aber wie schon gesagt die Vermarktung von belasteten Lebensmitteln ist nach der Lebensmittelverordnung verboten. *


So ist es. Das gilt für die Fischer oder auch für die Angler unabhängig von örtlichen Vermarktungsverboten.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> unabhängig von örtlichen Vermarktungsverboten



Ohne Vermarktungsverbot betrifft das dann aber jeden Aal einzeln und  nicht pauschal die Fischart, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne Vermarktungsverbot betrifft das dann aber jeden Aal einzeln und  nicht pauschal die Fischart, oder irre ich mich da?


Es betrifft jeden einzelnen Aal.


----------

